
How Facebook's Messenger Got Its New Look in a New Jersey Basement - King_For_Today
https://www.wired.com/story/how-facebooks-messenger-got-its-new-look-in-a-new-jersey-basement/
======
mockindignant
Somewhat surprised that the article contains 0 screenshots of the app.

